# Rare Western Union Bicycle Rack



## Rust_Trader (Mar 16, 2016)

Amazing bike rack 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=351678930743


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 16, 2016)

I was at his house last month, killer rack, but I spent all my money on other stuff! Good guy.


----------

